# How Life Has Changed



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For 15 months I've been teaching at a police academy on a state owned school (junior college) in CA. I've had 9 meetings with administrators about me and my staff carrying our sidearms on campus. You can imagine the discussions and the issue remains unresolved. My classes chat about and when it comes up I like to speak my high school athletics director and former "golf" coach. Yes we had a golf team and it was my choice for spring. 

Our AD (athletic director) is a top 5 influence on my life. When I was lazy and barely hitting the six minute mile he'd drive his pick up up behind us and "push" us over the line. After a teenage back injury he got me tin to a routine that strengthened my back and at 50 now it's never been a real problem since I was 15. 

On one Wednesday we were headed to the Calaveras foot hills for a high school golf match. Now here is something I doubt we will ever hear a teacher say to a student again: "Jim" he says, go home and get your shotgun and stick it in your golf bag, bring a hand full of shells in case there is a snake on the course. Meet me here in an hour (at school). How many times you think we will ever hear a teacher tell a high school kid to bring a gun and ammo to school again?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If a Citizen with no crime prohibiting them from carrying can not carry in a place then no one else including LE should be allowed . Except of course a LEO engaged in stopping or responding to a call of a crime. Special class of people should never be allowed. Same applies off duty IMO. No special rights.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Life has changed more than you can imagine, unless you're a lot older than I would guess. That's one thing I could never get across to my parents. I suppose that keeps happening today, as well. The best most of us can do is to surf the wave as it goes by. Keep that head above water level


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My 7th and 8th grade Science teacher used to take us pheasant hunting once a week after school. There were about a dozen of us that would bring our shotguns to school weekly. Same thing, ice fishing in the winter.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

For my 6th grade science project, I made a lifesize clay model of a grenade. It included a hole for the m80 to fit inside. 

We all went out on the playground and standing about 100' from where we had set it, the entire class watched as I lit the fuse and ran.

I got an A+ on the project.

AJ


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Hehehe... I about busted a gut thinking about what would happen if someone tried that today.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Two things I recall. In about 8th grade there was an after shcool activity that when you were done you got a basic boating license. The park rangers were armed. 
Then two years before that they had a summer thing before 6th grade that was for youth hunters? It was hunter/trapper or something. Later they made it mandatory to receive a hunting license. It goes like this. If you had a hunting license previously your ok. But if you're new or you want to take your kid nephew etc. They need the training. But they stopped offering it in many schools. A friend of mine wanted to take his kid a few years ago. No go. Had to take a training and it was 35-40 miles away. Had to be there early and go multiple days.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

James m said:


> Two things I recall. In about 8th grade there was an after shcool activity that when you were done you got a basic boating license. The park rangers were armed.
> Then two years before that they had a summer thing before 6th grade that was for youth hunters? It was hunter/trapper or something. Later they made it mandatory to receive a hunting license. It goes like this. If you had a hunting license previously your ok. But if you're new or you want to take your kid nephew etc. They need the training. But they stopped offering it in many schools. A friend of mine wanted to take his kid a few years ago. No go. Had to take a training and it was 35-40 miles away. Had to be there early and go multiple days.


And we wonder why our sons are growing up to be pussies...


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

We used to bring our hunting rifles to school and leave them in our cars so that we could go hunting right after school ended. It was pretty common among most of the guys (rural school), I'm curious if that still happens or if everyone is afraid of the consequences now.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Around the year 2000 one of the kids that always wore a black ten gallon hat got caught with a black powder rifle in his truck on school property. They took him to jail. I couldn't even get a parking pass. It was reserved for athletes (who lost about every game) and people who could prove they had to go directly to work. So I baught a truck and paid insurance and was still forced to ride the big yellow bus. So. It was especially unnerving because the bus would stop about a mile from my house. So baught a truck. Paid insurance. Has to walk.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> For 15 months I've been teaching at a police academy on a state owned school (junior college) in CA. I've had 9 meetings with administrators about me and my staff carrying our sidearms on campus. You can imagine the discussions and the issue remains unresolved. My classes chat about and when it comes up I like to speak my high school athletics director and former "golf" coach. Yes we had a golf team and it was my choice for spring.
> 
> Our AD (athletic director) is a top 5 influence on my life. When I was lazy and barely hitting the six minute mile he'd drive his pick up up behind us and "push" us over the line. After a teenage back injury he got me tin to a routine that strengthened my back and at 50 now it's never been a real problem since I was 15.
> 
> On one Wednesday we were headed to the Calaveras foot hills for a high school golf match. Now here is something I doubt we will ever hear a teacher say to a student again: "Jim" he says, go home and get your shotgun and stick it in your golf bag, bring a hand full of shells in case there is a snake on the course. Meet me here in an hour (at school). How many times you think we will ever hear a teacher tell a high school kid to bring a gun and ammo to school again?


Great story. Yep it's no longer the good old days. Since we are in a reminiscing mode..when I was a young skull of mush back in the 50's and inhabited a small country town in Texas. We would often bring our rifles..shotguns etc. to school with us in the AM and prop them up against the wall in the Principals office until quitting time. Now he did make you show him they wasn't loaded and it was insisted the ammo had to be set on the opposite wall. When the day was done we grabbed the guns and headed off on our bikes to slay God's Creatures. It just aint the same nowadays. I dont think anybody could afford pistols. We was po white oil field trash..lol.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

cdell said:


> We used to bring our hunting rifles to school and leave them in our cars so that we could go hunting right after school ended. It was pretty common among most of the guys (rural school), I'm curious if that still happens or if everyone is afraid of the consequences now.


No its not, not around here at least. Sad isn't it. I lived in the suburbs on the edge of farming area. We also had rifles and shot guns in our cars for hunting before and after school. Now, my step son could go to jail for having his bb gun in his truck. It's ridiculous.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

There was a high school kid at my son's school who was arrested because they found a bait knife in his tackle box, in his car, while he was in class! The security guard peeked in the window of the kids car, saw a tackle box and fishing pole, and proceeded to search the car, and found the bait knife, that had a 4" blade in the tackle box.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> There was a high school kid at my son's school who was arrested because they found a bait knife in his tackle box, in his car, while he was in class! The security guard peeked in the window of the kids car, saw a tackle box and fishing pole, and proceeded to search the car, and found the bait knife, that had a 4" blade in the tackle box.


Pretend cop with too much power!

AJ


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We had to do something for 9th grade science as a project.

I took a funnel, candle, small bag of wheat flour, a 4 # lard bucket, piece of rubber hose, and a board with a hole in it.

Put the funnel in the hole, . . . attach the hose, . . . put in 2 tablespoons of flour, . . . light the candle, . . . put the bucket over the whole thing, . . . 

Tell the teacher you are ready, . . . and when he nods his head you blow into the funnel, . . . creating a wheat dust cloud, . . . that is ignited by the candle, . . . and sends the bucket flying.

I also told a joke that the teacher didn't take too kindly, . . . and while I got an A, . . . I was banned from "spontaneous" projects and telling jokes from there on.

Yep, . . . school was fun then.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Copper75 (Oct 1, 2013)

So smitty,
you're saying that you don't want a police officer, on duty, yes teaching at the academy is on duty, to carry a firearm?!?
You don't think an off duty officer, who is still required to respond to a criminal incident, should be able to carry a firearm?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I can't speak for my friend Smitty, 
But from my limited education, reading Smitty's post, I think he is saying that Leo's have the same rights ALL AMERICANS do, and that what's good for the goose, is good for the gander. 
Until citizens get used to the majority of people carrying, like it used to be, then all evil gun toters will be ostracized.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I had a history teacher in 8th grade (early 80's) bring an M1 and a 1903A3 to class we he was teaching on WW2. We passed them around to hold and sight down the barrel. Never happen now.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That brings up another point in that ongoing discussion: why should police who are not responding to a call be allowed to drive as though there are no speed limits? Same applies to off-duty cops.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Copper75 said:


> So smitty,
> you're saying that you don't want a police officer, on duty, yes teaching at the academy is on duty, to carry a firearm?!?
> You don't think an off duty officer, who is still required to respond to a criminal incident, should be able to carry a firearm?


 Not if any other citizen is not allowed the same right. (Except those prohibited due to their own crimes) IF LEO's were held to the same standard off duty as any other citizen we would not be in the mess we are today.
Many and I do mean Many LEO are involved in off duty bar room fights and shooting's while drunk. Pretty common in Milwaukee bars where LE hang out. If a place is so special that the right to carry is banded then it should apply to every one except, A LEO responding to a call to investigate a crime, responding to a crime or take someone into custody/ serve a warrant. There should be no exemption for off duty or those teaching a class. Special rights for some is one of the biggest problems we have in this country . IF LE finds it necessary to carry while teaching a class then that class should be held in a place not restricted to carrying fire arms.
Why is a LE entitled to an exemption to protect him self or family that others are not? We had a Governor here that because he had a special right to carry did so and vetoed others right to do so two times.
Supreme court ruling LE is under NO obligation to protect anyone, nor are they required to respond.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My teacher had a paddle on the wall behind his desk. It had tons of holes in it. He would get it out and start swinging it around when the class was misbehaving. I can still remember the horrible whistling sound it madE! hehe
He would also have young girls sit on his lap everyday during class!! It seemed sooo innocent back then!! Hell, I wanted to be the girl he picked to come up. Now, freakin creepy!!
You wouldn't get away with neither of them these days!! Probably for the best.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I got many many swats. 
I deserved more than I got.
Another thing wrong in the world, a babysitter that can't swat a child that needs it.


----------



## Copper75 (Oct 1, 2013)

I know I won't change your mind so I won't even try. 
You have the right to your own opinion, but that is some of the dumbest crap I've ever heard in my whole life!
I'm done.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, thank goodness I didn't get to sit on the band directors lap..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Your done, after two posts....
Tell us why, when cops have less training hours than a hairstylist, they have carte Blanche to have their weapons, when the lowely peeons that pay their salary have less rights to defend themselves.
Everyone who knows Deebo, knows that I fully support and honor the people in uniform, but they are just people, some think, and society has let them, that they are untouchable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Copper75 said:


> I know I won't change your mind so I won't even try.
> You have the right to your own opinion, but that is some of the dumbest crap I've ever heard in my whole life!
> I'm done.


 Now you show your true colors I never used that type of talked towards you. There is nothing that entitles LEO to special rights. Maybe the LEO of 30 years ago. LE today is a lot different as are the people that go into it. 
I have family that are LEO's I know a bit about what goes on in Their private world.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Copper75 said:


> I know I won't change your mind so I won't even try.
> You have the right to your own opinion, but that is some of the dumbest crap I've ever heard in my whole life!
> I'm done.


I have no idea what you said this about...but I like it! lol


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Copper, does that handle indicate police occupation?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My senior year in HS, Coach M caught me and my buddy Brian spittin' tobacco juice down the wall and betting whose spit would make it to the ground first. 

Brian was a genuine dipshit but we got along...but Coach liked me (even though he thought I wasn't mean enough to be a good athlete and had marginal talent) but he hated ole Brian...so he takes me into his office and makes Brian sit outside. He tells me to start yelling and screaming everytime he hits the paddle on the desk to scare the shit out of Brian. After about 10 good whacks on his desk, Coach then calls Brian to get his ass in the office. Brian sees me rubbin' my ass and eyes like I'd just been paddled. Coach then lets me watch him proceed to tear Brian's ass up. 

That wouldn't happen today. 

I did laugh pretty hard with Coach at graduation over that one!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Copper75 said:


> I know I won't change your mind so I won't even try.
> You have the right to your own opinion, but that is some of the dumbest crap I've ever heard in my whole life!
> I'm done.


What the hell happened? Did your tampon fall into your soup or something? Who is this copper75? Sheesh....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh snap, the boss is here.
My best story was the coach giving me swats, went a little like this.
Look at the wall
Me-I'm looking at the wall
Look at the wall---swat, swat, swat.
You want anymore?
Me-can you give me anymore? Is that all you can do?

The next day I heard two teacher's talking about coach R. Giving a kid swats and pissing him off, then she points at e and says, it was you wasn't it?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Copper75, we would like you to pontificate on the subject.....


----------

